# The Mask Wars…



## Fyrefox (Oct 7, 2021)

I saw a confrontation yesterday at a medical lab that could have been drawn from the news.  There was a sign posted on the door that masks were expected to be worn inside, and you also would have gotten the same recorded message if you called to book an appointment.  Despite ample and multiple such notifications, there was a large bearded ogre of a man inside of the waiting room obviously not wearing a mask.  When his turn came, the technician told him that he _had _to have a mask to receive services.  Although the man began to verbally abuse the petite technician, she stood her ground.  I felt like cheering for her!

At school board meetings in my area, board members have received verbal abuse and even personal threats from parents outraged that their children are required to wear masks in school.  It’s my understanding that some cases involving threats made to elected officials have been reported to the FBI.  

Have there been any incidents or trouble involving mask mandates in your areas?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 7, 2021)

I was forced to take a NYC subway yesterday (UGHH!)  The train was basically empty, but there was one young man who ignored the mask mandate.  I would avoid eye contact or any contact with such a wiseguy nudnick.  "Look!  I'm free to be a troublemaker!  Watch out world!"


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes, confrontations are happening here.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2021)

So far, the people in our local rural area are behaving well, and wearing masks as required, etc.  However, it seems that in the larger cities, there are ongoing "conflicts".   We were planning on flying to Las Vegas in November, but with all the reports of stupidity taking place on some of the flights, we're shelving those plans.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't understand a lot of the mask conflict.  Mask wearing is irritating but not onerous.  Certainly does not seem worth confronting anyone over, better save that for something more important.


Don M. said:


> We were planning on flying to Las Vegas in November, but with all the reports of stupidity taking place on some of the flights, we're shelving those plans.


My advice is go!  I have flow millions of miles, including recent trips, I am flying to New Orleans Saturday.  From my experience these things are rare, don't let them spoil your plans.  The only inconvenience right now is that you will have to wear a mask.


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> My advice is go!  I have flow millions of miles, including recent trips, I am flying to New Orleans Saturday.  From my experience these things are rare, don't let them spoil your plans.  The only inconvenience right now is that you will have to wear a mask.



Yeah, we're still debating this trip.....we'll be watching the news closely to see if this passenger nonsense is lessening.  At least the Airlines and law enforcement are increasing the penalties for this stupid behavior, so maybe that will get the fools attention.  We usually take SW Airlines, and they seem to be doing a good job of controlling things.....We'll see as the time approaches.


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

I've never witnessed a mask issue except on "You Tube."
It's really a stupid thing to cause a fight about; although I consider masks useless.
For the few minutes I'm shopping, a mask doesn't affect my health.
A vaccine is a different story; anyone who tries to force a vaccine (or any invasive procedure) on me knows what they can kiss.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 7, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 187928


It's fitting that Morticia from the Adams Family would be on that since her name is derived from the word "mortician."


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Only the "Freedom" rallies.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 13, 2021)

Writing this from Key West. A few places require masks. We comply. Most people do not wear masks, but then again, most dining is outdoors. Hospitality people (servers, bartenders, and clerks, etc. ) wear masks. We do not,unless required what I hate is the finger pointing and blame. And hyperbole.


----------



## win231 (Oct 13, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Writing this from Key West. A few places require masks. We comply. Most people do not wear masks, but then again, most dining is outdoors. Hospitality people (servers, bartenders, and clerks, etc. ) wear masks. We do not,unless required what I hate is the finger pointing and blame. And hyperbole.


Blame & Scapegoatting are part of the human race.
A good part of it, anyway.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 13, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> confrontation





Illinois has a new way of dealing with such violence:  Fighting Over Face Masks Is Now “Aggravated Battery” in Illinois (prinz-lawfirm.com)


Aggravated battery now means prosecutors can put some teeth into the law thereby promoting public safety.


----------

